# Optimus-manager

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di voi per capire se è fattibile usare un programma, nella specifico mi riferisco ad optimus-manager, per gestire lo switch tra la integrata e la dedicata nvidia. 

Tale programma è presente in un overlay, Premetto di aver disabilitato bumblebee prima, ma inizio ad aver qualche dubbio riguardo all'utilizzo di tale programma su openrc.

Inizio a dare tutti i dati.

Allora, il servizio è correttamente inserito con rc-update ed ho correttamente disabilitato bumblebee:

```
gentoobook:/home/zar_marco # rc-update -a | grep optimus

      optimus-manager |      default 

gentoobook:/home/zar_marco # rc-update -a | grep bumblebee 
```

Dopo averlo fatto provo a startarlo, e qui iniziano i problemi:

```

gentoobook:/home/zar_marco # /etc/init.d/optimus-manager start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                        [ ok ]

2020-03-31 02:05:12 PM +0200 ==================== 

Optimus Manager (Setup script) version 1.2.2

Setting up boot

Removing config copy

removing last acpi_call state (if any)

Copying user config

Error : attempting to run the initial boot setup while a X server is already running ! Skipping initial GPU setup.

 * Starting Optimus Manager daemon ...

 * start-stop-daemon: user `/usr/bin/optimus-manager-daemon' not found

 * Failed to start Optimus Manager daemon                                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: optimus-manager failed to start

```

ho provato a contattare lo sviluppatore che mi ha risposto solo che devono essere disattivi altri manager, cosa fatta.

Il dubbio riguardo al suo funzionamento con  openrc mi viene da questo output, se provo a switchare tra una scheda e l'altra:

```
zar_marco@gentoobook:~ % optimus-manager --switch nvidia

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 177, in activate_name_owner

    return self.get_name_owner(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 363, in get_name_owner

    's', (bus_name,), **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 653, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': no such name

During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.6/optimus-manager", line 11, in <module>

    load_entry_point('optimus-manager==1.2.2', 'console_scripts', 'optimus-manager')()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/optimus_manager/optimus_manager_client.py", line 80, in main

    _check_daemon_active()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/optimus_manager/optimus_manager_client.py", line 212, in _check_daemon_active

    if not checks.is_daemon_active():

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/optimus_manager/checks.py", line 91, in is_daemon_active

    return _is_service_active("optimus-manager")

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/optimus_manager/checks.py", line 121, in _is_service_active

    return _is_service_active_dbus(system_bus, service_name)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/optimus_manager/checks.py", line 125, in _is_service_active_dbus

    systemd = system_bus.get_object("org.freedesktop.systemd1", "/org/freedesktop/systemd1")

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 243, in get_object

    follow_name_owner_changes=follow_name_owner_changes)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 250, in __init__

    self._named_service = conn.activate_name_owner(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 182, in activate_name_owner

    self.start_service_by_name(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 280, in start_service_by_name

    'su', (bus_name, flags)))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 653, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.systemd1 was not provided by any .service files

```

Voi avete una qualche idea?

----------

## bandreabis

UP?

----------

## zar Marco

Sì sarebbe da fare up, ma non sono stato buono di farlo funzionare ed ormai l'ho eliminato in quanto un componente, Optimus manager qt, continuava a non ricompilarsi

----------

## bandreabis

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Sì sarebbe da fare up, ma non sono stato buono di farlo funzionare ed ormai l'ho eliminato in quanto un componente, Optimus manager qt, continuava a non ricompilarsi

 

grazie

----------

